# Looking for my frst smoker



## champrt78 (Apr 30, 2019)

Hello all,

New here, looking for suggestions on what a good first smoke to buy would be. My main interest at the moment is smoking ribs. I don't think a "set it and forget it" type of smoker would be any fun for me, I like to be hands on. From what I've read I am kinda torn between the
*Weber Smokey mountain 22 https://amzn.to/2vvZ2Sp *and the *Dynaflow Wide Body Vertical Offset https://amzn.to/2Wdwd8U
*
Seems like either of those I could set a full rack of ribs on it without having to cut them in half.

What do you guys suggest? Are either of those a good first smoker?


----------



## Braz (Apr 30, 2019)

The Weber Smokey Mountain gets good reviews from the many owners on this forum.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Apr 30, 2019)

I agree with Braz, the WSM would be a great first smoker since you like to be hands on, and will provide great cooks even when you become a well-seasoned professional.


----------



## champrt78 (Apr 30, 2019)

Braz said:


> The Weber Smokey Mountain gets good reviews from the many owners on this forum.


Thanks guys , appreciate the info!


----------



## heycookieman (Apr 30, 2019)

*Weber 22” Charcoal Grill you can smoke or grill on it*


----------



## kruizer (Apr 30, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. My vote is for the Weber 22 premium. Great smoker and griller.


----------



## krj (Apr 30, 2019)

I agree with the Weber 22" or 26" grill IF you need a grill and a smoker. You can get some nice results smoking with one of them. If you have your grill needs already covered, I definitely would suggest the WSM 22"(you'll want the extra space over the 18"). Right out of the box it's a great smoker with a simple learning curve that will give you good, repeatable results. It's also highly customizable, with a good selection of aftermarket parts available to buy, or if you're handy you can copy some of the personal mods that other owners have made.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 1, 2019)

^^^^This^^^^

Chris


----------

